# Help with a 65g Severum Tank?



## Angelology (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi there.  I have been keeping tropical fish for a bit over a year and am now deciding to move into large cichlids, after enjoying my experience with dwarves.

I have a 65g 48" x 16" tank with two Eheim canisters, decorated with slate, bogwood and java fern and currently containing only one 2.5" golden severum, which I would really like to make into species-only Severum tank. Is this possible or is a 65g not large enough for multiple severums? Yes I am aware that the Java Fern will probably end up disappearing!

If a species only sev tank is not an option, I would like to have a severum as a centrepiece and put with it either a decent school of something which would not be eaten (Barbs maybe, or Colombian Tetras?) OR a couple of other SA/CA cichlids -- I'm hoping you guys will have some suggestions for tankmates for a severum in a 65g, cichlid or otherwise. I would also love to hear what you guys keep with your severums!

I eagerly await your advice!  :thumb:


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

At 2.5" you could keep 4-5 until they mature, there might be a few territorial spats but nothing serious until some pair off, then its time to rehome. I am planning breeder 50s for my Severum pairs. Would like bigger but these will work.


----------



## Angelology (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks Jake! I actually meant 1.5", he/she is tiny. Whoops!

I have been doing a lot of reading on severums and a lot of sources say that they are hard to pair up and that they are happiest in groups with other sevs. Is this accurate in your experience? I think I will get a few more juvies and just see how things go as they grow and rehome as necessary.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Exactly, they take their time pairing off, and a small group is best, 4-5. Up to 8 or so until they are around 4", by then there may be some aggression, by 4-5" you may see some interest in pairing off. I've never had any pair off under a year of age, more like two and 4-5" .

I used to try to keep them with plants but now its bare bottomed tanks with sponge filters, cones, caves, and flower pots and some floating plants, I try to do 1-2 water changes a week. Right now I just have 3 small 2" turquoise in a 29 waiting for their tank to cycle. It has 2 goldfish in it with a sponge filter thats been in another cycled goldfish tank.


----------



## Angelology (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for you help Jake! Here is a picture of their future tank.










Would you recommend keeping anything else with them or just keeping a species-only tank? I was thinking that a few smallish plecs or some kind or syno cat might work? Also many resources recommend a dither fish as they can be shy. What do you think?


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Every inch of fish that is in the tank contributes to the fish load. That said, I have 1-3 small plecos in every tank, if there is a golfish or two left over from the cycling they might stay but will be moved sooner or later, myself I prefer species tanks, have had no problems with shyness, severums, angels, JDs, even Discus.

Each to his own, its whatever you want to have, what is right for you, just keep in mind the total tank load that you have. Those 1-2" severums do grow.


----------



## Angelology (Aug 26, 2012)

I understand tank bioloads, I am not in any way a beginner at keeping fish, just a beginner at keeping cichlids. I test the water regularly and always keep my Nitrates <20ppm. I usually change 50-75% of the water in my tanks weekly, with at least one 50% water change and sometimes a second 25% water change. Gravel is vacuumed every water change. I am very much capable of taking care of a high bioload as long as the fish are comfortable.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Then go for it and enjoy, you have a good handle on what you are doing and should succeed. You are ahead of most folks.


----------



## Angelology (Aug 26, 2012)

Just wanted to thank you again for all your help Jake!

I thought I'd update, I went out and brought home 3 new severums. They're all a bit bigger than mine but nobody seems to pick on each other. They are all very shy though and don't like coming out when the lights are on! I'm sure they will gain their confidence.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Enjoy ! You are doing great ! I look forward to hearing of your first pair from these.

Jake


----------

